
Show HN: A better way to browse Amazon’s interesting finds. Need some feedback - sebnun
https://hifinds.com/?h
======
sebnun
Amazon has a curated list of products called “Amazon interesting finds”.

I find it very useful but it has some shortcomings like: no search, no
filtering of prices, and no sort order. So I decided to make a tool to have a
better browsing experience.

I used Node, MongoDB and GraphQL on the backend and React on the frontend.

This is my first “big” project on the web so I’m looking for any type of
feedback really. Thanks.

~~~
brudgers
At a high level of abstraction, 0\. It is great that you built something to
scratch your own itch. It looks like a nice piece of work, with the caveat
that I try to keep my Amazon shopping to a minimum and almost always have
something specific in mind so I'm probably not in the target demographic.

1\. Hifinds takes a dependency on Amazon. Users who depend on it may
experience problems whenever Amazon changes its implementation details or
policies in ways that differ from the assumptions underpinning Hifinds'
implementation (the analogy is Apple's app store and API's).

2\. If the project is successful, Amazon can implement their own version and
integrate it into their platform.

3\. As a learning exercise, it might be useful to more closely integrate it
into the Amazon stack in terms of database, compute, and infrastructure
technologies.

Good luck.

~~~
sebnun
Thanks for the feedback.

I agree, I've considered how easy would be for Amazon to implement something
like sorting and search, and of course their implementation would be better
than mine.

I'm thinking of more closely integrating with them adding a cart feature (via
their API) so that users can add products on my site and have them ready on
their cart on Amazon, I think that could add some more value to the project.

